# التبخير أمام ايقونات القديسين فى الطقس الكنسى



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*التبخير أمام ايقونات القديسين فى الطقس الكنسى  

*






*قال مار افرام السريانى معبراً عن جهاد الجسد و طهارته مشبهاً
ذلك بالبخور كذبيحة طيبة 
فقال:
 قد جعلت ذاتى كنيسة للمسيح و قربت له داخلها بخوراً
و طيباً باتعاب جسدى 

و جعل القديس يوحنا كاسيان قولاً افاض فيه و جمع جمعاً شمولياً
عن عظمة تلك الذبيحة الطاهرة فقال :[البخور الذى نرفعه على المذبح المقدس و نطوف
به على الشعب والايقونات المقدسة و اجساد القديسين يحمل معنى سامياً] و فصل القديس هذا القول بالروح القدس الذى فيه
قال :[فالبخور فوق المذبح يشير الى عمل الروح القدس فى تقديس الامكنة و حلول نعمة الرب فى هيكل قدسه و اشارة الى
التطهير الذى تم بواسطة ذبيحته المقدسة التى قدمها عن البشر . كذلك هو تنبيه لحلول
الرب و لم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب
حينئذ تكلم سليمان قال انه يسكن فى الضباب (1مل8: 12،11،10) .


و حينما نبخر امام ايقونات القديسين فنحن نعبر عن اشياء كثيرة
منها :


1- كيف صارت صلاتهم مقبولة امام الرب كرائحة البخور العطر .


2- و عن شركة صلاتنا معاً كاتحاد بين الكنيسة المجاهده و
الكنيسة المنتصرة فى السماء "فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين "(رؤ4


القديسون

يمثلون سحابة الشهود المحيطة بنا و التى قال عنها بولس الرسول "لذلك نحن
ايضاً اذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا فلنطرح كل ثقل و الخطية بنا
بسهولة و لنحاصر بالصبر فى الجهاد الموضوع امامنا ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان و مكمله
يسوع الذى من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى فجلس فى يمين
عرش الله . فتفكروا فى الذى احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا او تخوروا
فى نفوسكم . لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهديين ضد الخطية "(عب1:12-4) اعتقد
ان البخور يشير الى السحابة و الشهود هم القديسين الذين جاهدوا حتى الدم ضد الخطية
.ايضاً تكريم الروح القدس الذى عمل فيهم و قدسهم .


3- البخور المحترق يشير الى صلوات القديسين التى تصعد قدام عرش
الله و هذا يؤيد صحة الاعتقاد بشفاعة القديسين(شفاعه توسليه و ليست شفاعه كفاريه)
كما تعلم بذلك كنيستنا انهم يحملون اناتهم و صرخاتهم و طلباتهم كما البخور فى
الجامات و الله المحب يرى فى هذه العمليه برهان الحب المتكامل و المتبادل فيستجيب
لهذه الطلبات .لم تصعد صلوات القديسين الى الله مباشرة و انما ذهبت أولاً الى
جامات هؤلاء الشيوخ لكى يوصلوها الى عرش الله و هذا يوضح اهمية شفاعة هؤلاء
الشيوخ"الشفاعه"فى توصيل الصلوات .


4-و ممارسة الكنيسه من استخدام البخور اثناء الصلوات لما يحمله
البخور من وضع روحى لاهوتى: رائحة البخور تصعد الى فوق كما صلوات القديسين ,البخور
رائحته زكية ,تدخل الى السماء كنسيم عطر يتنسم الرب منها رائحة الرضا ,البخور
يحترق فيصعد الى فوق ولا يمكن ان تصعد الصلاة الى فوق الى اذا كانت صلاة بحرقة مثل
التى قدمتها حنه ام صموئيل النبى ,البخور لا تظهر رائحته الا بالنار و المؤمن لا يظهر
عطر سيرته الا بالالام ,البخور يطرد الرائحه النتنه و الصلاه تطرد الأفكار الشريره


5-خروج الشماس من الهيكل حاملاً المبخره اثناء تلاوة الكاهن
لمجمع القديسين السبب الحقيقى هو ان يحمل معه حبات البخور للشعب خارج الهيكل حتى
يذكر المصلون من المؤمنين اقرباءهم من الموتى المنتقلين بأسمائهم ,فيضعها الكاهن
على المبخره مترحماً على الراقدين فيصعد البخور مع صلوات القديسين امام مذبح الذهب
الذى امام العرش الالهى(رؤ8:5)


6-ابقاء المجمره بالهيكل و جمرها فيها مشتعل دائماً و البخور
يصعد منها و لا تنطفىء لأنها صلاة دائمة قائمة تشير الى الفداء و الخلاص الذى قام
به المسيح الفادى كما انها تشير أيضاً الى صلوات القديسين القائمة امام العرش
الالهى و على رأسهم السيده العذراء فخر جنسنا(رؤ8:5)لهذا لا تَطفىء المجمره و تفرغ
بعد ان يضع فيها الاب الكاهن اخر يد بخور بعد صلاة المجمع بل تترك المجمره فى
الهيكل الى ان تنطفىء تلقائياً


7-احتراق البخور فوق الفحم المتقد يدل رمزياً على الآم المسيح,و
الرائحه الجميله للبخور تشير لبركات تلك الالآم المقدسه و رمز أيضاً للمؤمن
المتألم من اجل الله .


8-جمر النار المشتعل يشير الى جمر اللاهوت و بقية الفحم فيشير
الى جسد المسيح و اشتعال الفحم بالنار يشير الى اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت .ورفع
الكاهن للبخور يرمز ايضاً لإحتمال القديسين الذين فاح منهم عطر الشكر و التسبيح
لله,فى الضيقات التى سمح الله لهم بها من اجل امتحان ايمانهم و تزكيتهم و عندما
يرفع الكاهن البخور فى المذبح فيشير الى رغبة الشعب فى ان يرفع صلواتهم أمام عرش
النعمه.


السجود للقديسين :


قبل ان نتكلم عن السجود للقديسين يجب ان نتكلم عن انواع
المطانيات و انواع السجود:


السجود لله:


عن هذا الامر قال السيد المسيح مؤكداً شريعة العهد القديم"حينئذ
قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد "
(مت10:4)


يقصد بالسجود لله العبادة من المخلوق للخالق ، و اليك بعض
الامثلة :


+ جاء عن لعازر الدمشقى
خادم ابراهيم :"فخر الرجل و سجد للرب " (تك 26:24)


+ و قال هو :" و خررت و سجدت للرب و باركت الرب "
(تك48:24)


+ يقول المرنم :" امامه تجثو اهل البرية و
اعداؤه يلحسون التراب.ملوك ترشيش و الجزائر يرسلون تقدمة ملوك شبا و سبا يقدمون
هدية. و يسجد له كل الملوك كل الامم تتعبد له" (مز72ك 9-11)


+ الانجيل بحسب القديس متى
:" و فيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء
فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الان ماتت لكن تعال و ضع يدك عليها فتحيا" (مت18:9) .


+وقال السيد المسيح للمرأة السامرية"الله روح والذين
يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا"يو25:24"


مطانيات العبادة:


و هى التى نقدمها لله أثناء عبادتنا الفردية او الجماعية . و
عنها يقول مار اسحق "اسجد فى بدء صلاتك و اسأل الله بانسحاق و تذلل ان يعطيك
الصبر و ضبط الفكر فى الصلاة ".


ما يتخلل الصلوات من سجدات اومطانيات الى الارض و يقول مار
يوحنا كاسيان و هو يتحدث عن رهبان مصر :"رأيتهم فى صلواتهم حينما ينتهون من
تلاوة كل مزمور لا يستعجلون فى السجود كواجب يراد انهاؤه كما يفعل الكثيرون منا
الان. بل رىيتهم على خلاف ذلك ،فبعد ان يفرغوا من المزمور يقفون برهة يقدمون فيها صلاة قصيرة ، ثم ينحون فى
خشوع و يسجدون الى الارض بوجوههم بورع كثير و تقوى شديدة،ثم ينتصبون بهمة و نشاط و
يعودون الى وقفتهم المنتصبة و افكارهم كلها منحصرة فى الصلاة".


و ما يعمله المؤمنون كقانن يومى فى العبادة بعدد ثابت من
السجدات بغرض تقديم الشكر لله على مراحمه
الكثيرة و التى هى جديدة كل صباح ، او بسبب موضوع معين ظهرت فيه يد الله بصورة
واضحة و ملحوظة و تسمى مطانيات شكر ، او بسبب طلب اقتناء الفضائل المتنوعة او من
اجل الاخرين .


يقول الشيخ الروحانى"محبة دوام السجود امام الله فى الصلاة
دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم و ادراكها لسر الحياة الجديدة ".


اما الاوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض والاكتفاء بالانحناء
اوالركوع فقط فهى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخمسين و الاعياد السيدية و بعد تناول
القربان .


- مطانيات التوبة :


كلمة ميطانية – كلمة يونانية معناها "توبة – او تقديم
توبة" اى تغيير الذهن و تحويله من الخطأ الى الصواب ، كما يقول الرسول
"تغيروا عن شكلكم بتغيير اذهانكم لتختبروا ما هى ارادة الله الصالحة المرضية
الكاملة "(رو2:12) .


و للمطانية المعمولة من كل القلب ، كما اختبرنا، عمل جبار فى
نوال صفح من اسئ اليه و لإزالة كل تأثير للاساءة او الاهانة من قلبه و رجوع محبته
و ثقته اقوى مما كانت.


يحكى لنا بستان الرهبان قصة راهبين قديسين كانا اخوين سكنا
البرية فحرص الشيطان ان يفرق بينهما . ففى احد الايام اوقد الصغير سراجاً و وضعه
على المنارة، وبحيلة من الشيطان وقع السراج و انطفأ فتضايق الكبير و ضربه، فصنع
الصغير ميطانية، و قال له لا تضجر يا اخى ، اطل روحك على و انا اوقده مرة اخرى .
فلما ابصر الرب صبر الاخ عذب ذلك الشيطان حتى الصباح فذهب الشيطان و اخبر رئيس
الجن بما كان ، و كان كاهن الاوثان الذى يخدمهم موجوداً فلما سمع لك الكلام ترك كل
شئ و امن و ترهب ن و من بدء رهبانيته كان يستعمل الاتضاع الكامل ، و كان يقول
"ان الاتضاع يقدر ان يقهر و يحل و يبطل كل قوة العدو ، و قد سمعت الشياطين
يقولون بعضهم لبعض "اننا كلما القينا السجس بين الرهبان نجدهم يلتقونه
بالاتضاع و يعمل بعضهم البعض مطانيات فكانوا بذلك يبطلون قوتنا"


و معروف ان عمل المطانية و طلب الصفح هما من علامات التواضع و
خوف الله و تنفيذ الوصية،و الشيطان المتكبر لا يحتمل هذه الفضائل العالية بل يرتعب
منها و يحترق .


3- السجود للملائكة و القديسين "مطانيات الاكرام" :


يقصد بها الاكرام ، و هو غير سجود العبادة الذى يقدم لله فقط ،
و اليك بعض الامثلة الكتابية :


+ فقال يوسف:"اسمعوا هذا الحلم الذي حلمت. فها نحن حازمون
حزما في الحقل و اذا حزمتي قامت و انتصبت فاحتاطت حزمكم و سجدت لحزمتي.فقال له
اخوته العلك تملك علينا ملكا ام تتسلط علينا تسلطا و ازدادوا ايضا بغضا له من اجل
احلامه و من اجل كلامه.ثم حلم ايضا حلما اخر و قصه على اخوته فقال اني قد حلمت
حلما ايضا و اذا الشمس و القمر و احد عشر كوكبا ساجدة لي. و قصه على ابيه و على
اخوته فانتهره ابوه و قال له ما هذا الحلم الذي حلمت هل ناتي انا و امك و اخوتك
لنسجد لك الى الارض" (تك37: 6-10)


+ "ثم رفع عينيه (عيسو) وابصر النساء و الاولاد و قال ما
هؤلاء منك فقال الاولاد الذين انعم الله بهم على عبدك. فاقتربت الجاريتان هما و
اولادهما و سجدتا.ثم اقتربت ليئة ايضا و اولادها و سجدوا و بعد ذلك اقترب يوسف و
راحيل و سجدا.فقال ماذا منك كل هذا الجيش الذي صادفته فقال لاجد نعمة في عيني سيدي"
(تك33: 5-Cool


+" فدخلت بثشبع الى الملك سليمان لتكلمه عن ادونيا فقام
الملك للقائها و سجد لها و جلس على كرسيه و وضع كرسيا لام الملك فجلست عن يمينه"
(1مل19:2) .


+"حينئذ خر نبوخذنصر على وجهه و سجد لدانيال و امر بان
يقدموا له تقدمة و روائح سرور"(دا46:2)


و هكذا نرى ان السجود بعرض التوقير و الاحترام هو امر متكرر فى
كثير من المواقف الكتابية .*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*




لماذا نضع شمع بالكنيسه؟ 




* *
 أولاً: لأن المسيح قال: "أنا نور العالم" (يوحنا 12:8). الشمعة تذكرنا بإيماننا بأن المسيح ينير نفوسنا.

ثانياً: لتذكيرنا بإشعاع القديس صاحب الأيقونة التي نضيء الشمعة أمامها، لأن القديسين هم أبناء النور (يوحنا 36:12 ولوقا 8:16).* *

ثالثاً: كتأنيب على أعمالنا المُظلِمة وأفكارنا الشريرة وشهواتنا. ولكي  نُدعى إلى طريق النور الإنجيلي حتى نتمّ بحرارة أكبر وصية المخلّص: "فليضىء  نوركم أمام الناس، حتى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة" (متى 16:5).* *

رابعا: لحثنا على إنكار الذات، إذ كما يخضع الزيت والشمع لإرادتنا، هكذا  ينبغي بنفوسنا أن تحترق بشعلة المحبة في كل آلامنا خاضعين لمشيئة الرب.* *

خامسا: لتعليمنا أنه كما أن الشمعة لا تشتعل بدون يدنا، كذلك قلبنا، أي  نورنا الداخلي، لا يضيء بدون نور النعمة الإلهية المقدس، حتى ولو كان  مليئاً بالفضائل التي هي في مطلق الأحوال مادة قابلة للاشتعال لكن النار  التي توقدها لا تأتي إلاّ من الله.*  * 




لماذا هناك ايقونات للقديسين وصور لهم؟





 في الأيقونة الأرثوذكسية رموز متعددة. سنحاول التوصل إلى فهم أهم رموز  الأيقونات الموجودة في كنيستنا، ولا سيّما الأكثر استخداماً في الليتورجيا.  وجدير بالانتباه أن الرموز تطال الألوان وهندسة خطوط الأيقونة وتوزيع  المشاهد وكذلك وضعية الجسد. فالأيقونة تنطلق من واقع الحدث في التاريخ  والمكان، لتنقلنا إلى واقع متألّه متجلٍ.



الألوان :

أحمر قاتم : يرمز إلى الإنسانية المتألمة، وإلى محبة المسيح وإلى الالوهة.

الأزرق   : رمز المعرفة التي لا تدرَك بالعقل ولكن بالقلب. ويرمز إلى المجد الإلهي.

الأخضر  : يرمز إلى التجديد وإلى الطبيعة البشرية.

الذهبي    : يرمز إلى الأبدية، الملك الأبدي الذي لا يفنى ( كل الأيقونات تؤسَّس على اللون الذهبي).

الأصفر   : يرمز إلى النور الإلهي.

الأبيض  : يرمز إلى الطهارة، والى توهج النور الإلهي. 

الأسود   : يرمز إلى الضياع والمجهول والى ظلمة الخطيئة والموت.

البنّي     : يرمز إلى الأرض، فآدم الأول من تراب.

البنفسجي : يرمز إلى الاتحاد بالله (وهو مزيج من الأزرق، طبيعة البشر، والأحمر، رمز الطبيعة الإلهية).



أيقونة ضيافة إبراهيم

- الملاك الممثل للآب يشير إلى الكأس في الوسط، الذي يحتوي على الحمل الفصحي. ويتطلع الآب إلى الابن.

- الملاك الذي على يسار الابن يمثّل الروح القدس. أزرق أغمق من الابن لأنه يرسل معرفة الثالوث في الأرض.

- نظرة الآب للابن : المحبة الإلهية، والانسكاب الأبدي.

- الصولجان أو العصا رمز الرعاية والتعليم.

- تركيز الأيقونة على الكأس الذي في الوسط: الحمل الفصحي.

- الجبل يمثّل الكون بأسره.

- البناية ترمز إلى الكنيسة أي العالم الجديد في المسيح يسوع.

- وضعية انحناء جسمَي الملاكين تؤلّف هيئة كأس.

- انحناء وجه الملاك الوسطي هو نفس انحناء رأس المسيح على الصليب، الذي يرمز إليه بالشجرة (شجرة الحياة) التي وراء الملاك.



أيقونة الشعانين

- الشجرة : ترمز إلى شجرة الحياة في الفردوس وإلى الصليب، كما في أيقونة ضيافة إبراهيم.

- جلوس السيد على الجحش، يوضح تواضع الرب، وأيضاً يرمز الحيوان إلى بهيمية الأمم التي رفعها السيد وجعلها تسمو.

- ثمة تضاد بين الأطفال الفرحين في شجرة الحياة، وبين الناس المرنمين "أوصنا" وكذلك واضح تذمّر اليهود عند أبواب المدينة.

- عيون الأطفال المتجاوبين مع حضور الرب، تدعو للتمثل بطهرهم البريء.



أيقونة دخول السيد إلى الهيكل

- الأحمر القاتم : الإنسانية المتألمة.

- الستارة الحمراء : ربطت المعرفة الإلهية الهيكلين بواسطة الستارة الحمراء (رمز للفداء).

- محبة الله ربطت الهيكل الناموسي وحولتّه إلى هيكل جديد هو الكنيسة. وهذه المحبة هي المعرفة الإلهية، والستارة هي فعل الفداء.

- دخول السيدة إلى الهيكل لم يذكَر في الإنجيل إنما في التقليد والليتورجيا.

- تركيز على زخريا : انتظار الناموس لهذا الحدث.

- يواكيم وحنة : رمز الانتظار وتحقيق نبؤات العهد القديم.



أيقونة الظهور

- يوحنا يلمس هامة السيد برِعدة.

- الابن عارٍ (حياة الفردوس)، يشير بيده إلى المياه ليقدسها، ومن هنا خدمة  تقديس المياه وكأنه يدعو آدم إلى الاغتسال معه والتطّهر من الخطايا.

- تظهر المياه مثل كهف (استباق للدفن). هذه الفكرة ستتوضح أكثر في أيقونة النزول إلى الجحيم.

- معدة المسيح معضلة تشير إلى الألم وارتقاب الصليب.

- طول الأجسام يرمز للنفس العذرية، الإنسان في المجد.



الملائكة

- الإنسانية السائرة نحو الابن. الإنسانية المعتقة تمجد الله الابن المتجسد  في خدمتها للابن. آمنت الإنسانية بمجيء المسيح وتستنير بنوره.

السمكة

- تذكّر بالرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلّص.

الحمامة

- في تفسيرهم للمعمودية، يعود الآباء إلى قصة نوح والحمامة التي أتت بغصن زيتون، وإلى أن الروح، منذ الخلق، كان يرّف على وجه المياه.



أيقونة التجلي

- في التجلّي استعلن مجد المسيح للتلاميذ لأول مرة.

- المسيح ملتحِف بالنور كالثوب.

- موسى يمثّل شريعة العهد القديم، وإيليا أنبياء العهد القديم، ويرمز إلى  قيامتنا وصعودنا مع الرب لأنه صعد في المركبة النارية. يتكلمان مع يسوع  ويشهدان له.

- يوحنا: غير فاهم، مدحرج، يرتدي ثوباً أحمر رمز المحبة.

- بطرس:  يكلّم الرب.

- يعقوب: يغطّي رأسه غير فاهم.

- الجبل يمثّل المسكونة بأسرها.

- التلاميذ: الإنسانية التي قبل الصليب والقبر والقيامة لم تكن تفهم شيئا.

- هالة المسيح: ترمز إلى المجد الإلهي.

- اللون الأزرق: غير مقترب إليه.

- الأسهم: شعاع النور الإلهي.

- يوحنا: مغمّض العينين غير فاهم ولكنه قابل كل شيء.

- بطرس: 3 خيمات (خيمة الشهادة).

- الذين يحملون درجاً (كتاباً) في الأيقونة هم الأنبياء أو المبشّرين.



أيقونة إحياء لعازر 

- اليهود المحيطين به: غير فاهمين.

- التلاميذ وراء المسيح بدؤوا يفهمون الصليب.

- لعازار في عتمة القبر وإلى جانبه مريم ومرتا.

- القبر له نفس شكل أيقونة الظهور.

- الأزرق القاتم: رمز للسر الذي لا يدنى منه ولا يعرف بالعقل .

- الصخور والجبال رمز الكون.



أيقونة العشاء السرّي

- شكل مستدير للطاولة : وحدة العمل الفدائي، وفعل الفداء والتجسد.

- التضاد بين يوحنا المتكئ على صدر المسيح ويهوذا. فالقلب عند الآباء مصدر  المعرفة. يتكئ على صدره لأنه فهم ماذا يجري، بينما يهوذا لم يفهم، حسب  النصوص الليتورجية، بل كان همّه أن يأخذ.



أيقونة الصليب

- السلم الإلهية التي بها نرتقي إلى السماء، جذوره في قعر الجحيم ويوصل إلى السماء.

- العذراء: تلبس أحمر قاتم، نفس لون أيقونة الميلاد، ملتحفة بالإنسانية المعتوقة بمحبة الرب.

- يوحنا الحبيب : يلبس أحمر إشارة لمحبته للمسيح.

- الطول : رمز للنفس العذرية، لأنه إنسان في المجد وليس طبيعياً.

- الجحيم : يمثَل بالجمجمة.



أيقونة القيامة

- يجب أن لا يرسم لابساً ثيابا بيضاء كما في التجّلي، بل يجب أن يُرسم  لابساً ثياباً باللون البنّي لأنها تدّل على أن المسيح يسوع هو الذي مات  على الصليب.

- المسيح ملتحف بالنور (التجلّي)، يُمسك آدم (أو الترابي) وينتشله من الجحيم. تظهر مفاتيح وأقفال الجحيم المفكّكة وكذلك الأبواب.

- حواء: الإنسانية المتبتلة لربها.

- الشيطان: كائن داكن اللون مكبّل بالسلاسل ومهزوم.



أيقونة الصعود

- حسب التقليد، العذراء موجودة تمثّل الإنسانية المصّلية.

- الملائكة يتكلمون مع التلاميذ.

- مجد المسيح في الغمام حيث الحضور الإلهي.



أيقونة العنصرة

- التلاميذ نصف دائرة (عمل الفداء مستمر فيهم: يمثلون العالم).

- الروح بشكل السنة النار (تطهر).

- الشيخ في المغارة إشارة إلى الكون، والكهف مظلم مدعو لأن يتقبّل معمودية النار.

- في المنديل بشائر الرسل الإثني عشر (رؤ20).



أيقونة البشارة

- العذراء تمثّل الكنيسة المصّلية التي تحبل بالكلمة المتجسد، وتتقبل تدبير الرب ببساطة قلب.

- الملاك الخفر يتقدم بحركة رشيقة واحترام.



أيقونة الميلاد

- تجلس العذراء بدون ألم أو انفعال دلالة على الولادة العجيبة، ملتحفة بالأحمر القاتم ( التبتل).

- يوسف يبدو حائراً والشيطان يقلقه بالأفكار.

- أقمطة المسيح كالأكفان والمغارة مثل القبر وكذلك المذود اللحد.

- يمثل الحمار والبقرة بهيمية الأمم التي جاء المسيح ليخلصنا منها.

- الرعاة يتعجبون. الملائكة يسبّحون، النجم يشير إلى موضع السيد.

- المجوس يمثلون ثلاثة مراحل عمر الإنسان : الحداثة، الشباب والشيخوخة.



أيقونة رقاد السيدة

- المسيح يحمل نفس العذراء في المجد بشكل طفلة مقمّطة دلالة براءتها.

- الرسل حول العذراء يقدمون الإكرام اللائق بأم الله التي فاقت جميع البشر. وهي منذ اللحظة تتمتع في المجد الإلهي مع ابنها.

- بعد القرن الحادي عشر أضيف رجل يحاول أن يوقعها فقطع ملاك يده بسيف ناري.







لماذا صلاة القنديل؟





صلاة القنديل – أصلاً وقبل كل شئ – صلاة من أجل المرضى ودهنهم بالزيت ولكن لها فوائد كثيرة أخرى: 

1- هى اجتماع للصلاة فى البيت ، ومباركة للبيت بالصلاة ورفع البخور فيه،  وزيارة من الأب الكاهن للبيت، مع قراءته للتحليل وصلاة البركة لكل من  بالبيت. وكل هذه فوائد بغض النظر عن نوع الصلاة وهدفها.

2- صلاة القنديل تشمل صلوات أخرى كثيرة: منها الصلاة الربية، وصلاة الشكر،  والثلاث تقديسات، وكيرياليصون،وصلوات أخرى عديدة جداً لطلب مراحمالله. وكل  هذه لها فائدتها.

3- تشمل صلاة القنديل جميع الأواشى الكبيرة التى تقدم لله مع رفع البخور:  ففيها صلوات من أجل المرضى، ومن أجل الكنيسة والاجتماعات ومقدمى القرابين  ورئيس الدولة .. إلخ ولهذا كل من يحضرها ، لابد أن يجد له فيها نصيباً.

4- تشمل صلاة القنديل طلبات كثيرة جداً من أجل التوبة بالذات، وطلب مراحم  الله الذى قبل المرأة الخاطئة، وزكا العشار، وغفر لصاحب الدين … وأى إنسان  مهما كان سليم الصحة، لابد أن يستفيد من هذه الصلوات الخاشعة المنسحقة،  ولابد أن تقوده للتوبة، إن تابعها بقلب مفتوح.

5- صلاة القنديل تشمل على الأقل سبعة فصول من الانجيل، منتقاه بحكمة خاصة،  ومجرد الاستماع الى الانجيل المقدس يتلى فى الببيت عدة مرات، هو أمر له  فائدته.

6- ولاننسى ما فى هذه الصلوات من طقوس مقدسة، كالبخور والشموع، والزيت  والألحان، كل ذلك له فائدته حتى بالنسبة الى الأطفال، ويشعر الكل أن البيت  صار قطعة من الكنيسة.

7- لهذا كله نرى استبقاءها، وبخاصةأن هناك أمراضاً خفية ربما لانعرفها، وهناك أمراض أخرى خاصة بالنفس والروح. 


*  * 




لماذا نقبل يد أبونا؟





لكرامة الكهنوت المضاعفة 
 "اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة ولا سيما الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم" (1تي5:  17)






ماهى الاثباتات العلمية و التاريخية على معجزة نقل جبل المقطم؟





معجزة نقل جبل المقطم (سنة 979 م تقريبا) من المعجزات القوية التى تثبت صدق  الايمان المسيحى مثلها مثل معجزات قوية كثيرة لايمكن ان ينساها التاريخ.  فهى لاتقل مثلا عن اهمية ظهورات السيدة العذراء بالزيتون  فى 24 برمهات  1684 ش الموافق 2 ابريل 1968م

توجد براهين قوية للمؤمنين و غير المؤمنين وهذه بعضها:

1- ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار ) للمؤرخين :  أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ،  أبو العباس - الجزء الأول - الفصل 26 من 167 بالتحديد تحت عنوان ذكر  الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق  الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب "
وهذه المعالم الجغرافية غير موجودة الآن.

2- الرحالة الايطالى مارك بولو المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة.

3- ذكرت هذه المعجزة فى كتاب  "تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية"  للمؤرخة البريطاني مدام بوتشر.

4- كان صوم الميلاد 40 يوم ، أضيف له الثلاثة أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم ، و لذلك فإن صيام الميلاد الآن 43 يوم.

5- عيد القديس سمعان الخراز ونقل جبل المقطم 27 نوفمبر من كل عام وتقام الصلوات من 25 – 27 نوفمبر.

6- تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر  القديمة ، أيقونة يرجع تاريخ رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى ( أى بعد  خمسة قرون من المعجزة ، ولابد أنها مأخوذة من صورة أخرى غير موجودة الآن )  ، وتمثل صورة الأنبا ابرآم ، والقديس سمعان الخراز ، وتظهر معهما فى  الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء.

7- من نتائج المعجزة وقتها:

اولا سلام عاشت فيه الكنيسة بعد حالة من التعصب ضد الاقباط نتيجة مؤامرات  الوزير "يعقوب بن كلس" اليهودى الذى اعلن اسلامه لنوال منصب الوزارة.

ثانيا تجديد الكنائس وترميمها بموافقة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى:
-اعادة بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين ، ببابيلون ( مصر القديمة )   إذ قد هدمها بعض السوقة ، والرعاع ، وأستعملوا ما بقى منها كمخزن للقصب.
-ترميم جدران كنيسة المعلقة حيث أصابها بعض التصدع.

8- اكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز عند ترميم كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم  الأثرية ببابليون الدرج بمصر القديمة فى يوم الأحد المبارك الموافق 4 اغسطس  عام 1991 م حيث شعر رأسه بقى كما هو سليم لم يتحلل بالرغم من الرطوبة  العالية الموجودة بالمكان.
وتم اعتماد انه جسد القديس سمعان الخراز من قبل قداسة البابا شنودة يوم الثلاثاء المبارك الموافق 7 يوليو عام 1992 م.


* ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*




لماذا نضع شمع بالكنيسه؟ 




* *
 أولاً: لأن المسيح قال: "أنا نور العالم" (يوحنا 12:8). الشمعة تذكرنا بإيماننا بأن المسيح ينير نفوسنا.

ثانياً: لتذكيرنا بإشعاع القديس صاحب الأيقونة التي نضيء الشمعة أمامها، لأن القديسين هم أبناء النور (يوحنا 36:12 ولوقا 8:16).* *

ثالثاً: كتأنيب على أعمالنا المُظلِمة وأفكارنا الشريرة وشهواتنا. ولكي  نُدعى إلى طريق النور الإنجيلي حتى نتمّ بحرارة أكبر وصية المخلّص: "فليضىء  نوركم أمام الناس، حتى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة" (متى 16:5).* *

رابعا: لحثنا على إنكار الذات، إذ كما يخضع الزيت والشمع لإرادتنا، هكذا  ينبغي بنفوسنا أن تحترق بشعلة المحبة في كل آلامنا خاضعين لمشيئة الرب.* *

خامسا: لتعليمنا أنه كما أن الشمعة لا تشتعل بدون يدنا، كذلك قلبنا، أي  نورنا الداخلي، لا يضيء بدون نور النعمة الإلهية المقدس، حتى ولو كان  مليئاً بالفضائل التي هي في مطلق الأحوال مادة قابلة للاشتعال لكن النار  التي توقدها لا تأتي إلاّ من الله.*  * 




لماذا هناك ايقونات للقديسين وصور لهم؟





 في الأيقونة الأرثوذكسية رموز متعددة. سنحاول التوصل إلى فهم أهم رموز  الأيقونات الموجودة في كنيستنا، ولا سيّما الأكثر استخداماً في الليتورجيا.  وجدير بالانتباه أن الرموز تطال الألوان وهندسة خطوط الأيقونة وتوزيع  المشاهد وكذلك وضعية الجسد. فالأيقونة تنطلق من واقع الحدث في التاريخ  والمكان، لتنقلنا إلى واقع متألّه متجلٍ.



الألوان :

أحمر قاتم : يرمز إلى الإنسانية المتألمة، وإلى محبة المسيح وإلى الالوهة.

الأزرق   : رمز المعرفة التي لا تدرَك بالعقل ولكن بالقلب. ويرمز إلى المجد الإلهي.

الأخضر  : يرمز إلى التجديد وإلى الطبيعة البشرية.

الذهبي    : يرمز إلى الأبدية، الملك الأبدي الذي لا يفنى ( كل الأيقونات تؤسَّس على اللون الذهبي).

الأصفر   : يرمز إلى النور الإلهي.

الأبيض  : يرمز إلى الطهارة، والى توهج النور الإلهي. 

الأسود   : يرمز إلى الضياع والمجهول والى ظلمة الخطيئة والموت.

البنّي     : يرمز إلى الأرض، فآدم الأول من تراب.

البنفسجي : يرمز إلى الاتحاد بالله (وهو مزيج من الأزرق، طبيعة البشر، والأحمر، رمز الطبيعة الإلهية).



أيقونة ضيافة إبراهيم

- الملاك الممثل للآب يشير إلى الكأس في الوسط، الذي يحتوي على الحمل الفصحي. ويتطلع الآب إلى الابن.

- الملاك الذي على يسار الابن يمثّل الروح القدس. أزرق أغمق من الابن لأنه يرسل معرفة الثالوث في الأرض.

- نظرة الآب للابن : المحبة الإلهية، والانسكاب الأبدي.

- الصولجان أو العصا رمز الرعاية والتعليم.

- تركيز الأيقونة على الكأس الذي في الوسط: الحمل الفصحي.

- الجبل يمثّل الكون بأسره.

- البناية ترمز إلى الكنيسة أي العالم الجديد في المسيح يسوع.

- وضعية انحناء جسمَي الملاكين تؤلّف هيئة كأس.

- انحناء وجه الملاك الوسطي هو نفس انحناء رأس المسيح على الصليب، الذي يرمز إليه بالشجرة (شجرة الحياة) التي وراء الملاك.



أيقونة الشعانين

- الشجرة : ترمز إلى شجرة الحياة في الفردوس وإلى الصليب، كما في أيقونة ضيافة إبراهيم.

- جلوس السيد على الجحش، يوضح تواضع الرب، وأيضاً يرمز الحيوان إلى بهيمية الأمم التي رفعها السيد وجعلها تسمو.

- ثمة تضاد بين الأطفال الفرحين في شجرة الحياة، وبين الناس المرنمين "أوصنا" وكذلك واضح تذمّر اليهود عند أبواب المدينة.

- عيون الأطفال المتجاوبين مع حضور الرب، تدعو للتمثل بطهرهم البريء.



أيقونة دخول السيد إلى الهيكل

- الأحمر القاتم : الإنسانية المتألمة.

- الستارة الحمراء : ربطت المعرفة الإلهية الهيكلين بواسطة الستارة الحمراء (رمز للفداء).

- محبة الله ربطت الهيكل الناموسي وحولتّه إلى هيكل جديد هو الكنيسة. وهذه المحبة هي المعرفة الإلهية، والستارة هي فعل الفداء.

- دخول السيدة إلى الهيكل لم يذكَر في الإنجيل إنما في التقليد والليتورجيا.

- تركيز على زخريا : انتظار الناموس لهذا الحدث.

- يواكيم وحنة : رمز الانتظار وتحقيق نبؤات العهد القديم.



أيقونة الظهور

- يوحنا يلمس هامة السيد برِعدة.

- الابن عارٍ (حياة الفردوس)، يشير بيده إلى المياه ليقدسها، ومن هنا خدمة  تقديس المياه وكأنه يدعو آدم إلى الاغتسال معه والتطّهر من الخطايا.

- تظهر المياه مثل كهف (استباق للدفن). هذه الفكرة ستتوضح أكثر في أيقونة النزول إلى الجحيم.

- معدة المسيح معضلة تشير إلى الألم وارتقاب الصليب.

- طول الأجسام يرمز للنفس العذرية، الإنسان في المجد.



الملائكة

- الإنسانية السائرة نحو الابن. الإنسانية المعتقة تمجد الله الابن المتجسد  في خدمتها للابن. آمنت الإنسانية بمجيء المسيح وتستنير بنوره.

السمكة

- تذكّر بالرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلّص.

الحمامة

- في تفسيرهم للمعمودية، يعود الآباء إلى قصة نوح والحمامة التي أتت بغصن زيتون، وإلى أن الروح، منذ الخلق، كان يرّف على وجه المياه.



أيقونة التجلي

- في التجلّي استعلن مجد المسيح للتلاميذ لأول مرة.

- المسيح ملتحِف بالنور كالثوب.

- موسى يمثّل شريعة العهد القديم، وإيليا أنبياء العهد القديم، ويرمز إلى  قيامتنا وصعودنا مع الرب لأنه صعد في المركبة النارية. يتكلمان مع يسوع  ويشهدان له.

- يوحنا: غير فاهم، مدحرج، يرتدي ثوباً أحمر رمز المحبة.

- بطرس:  يكلّم الرب.

- يعقوب: يغطّي رأسه غير فاهم.

- الجبل يمثّل المسكونة بأسرها.

- التلاميذ: الإنسانية التي قبل الصليب والقبر والقيامة لم تكن تفهم شيئا.

- هالة المسيح: ترمز إلى المجد الإلهي.

- اللون الأزرق: غير مقترب إليه.

- الأسهم: شعاع النور الإلهي.

- يوحنا: مغمّض العينين غير فاهم ولكنه قابل كل شيء.

- بطرس: 3 خيمات (خيمة الشهادة).

- الذين يحملون درجاً (كتاباً) في الأيقونة هم الأنبياء أو المبشّرين.



أيقونة إحياء لعازر 

- اليهود المحيطين به: غير فاهمين.

- التلاميذ وراء المسيح بدؤوا يفهمون الصليب.

- لعازار في عتمة القبر وإلى جانبه مريم ومرتا.

- القبر له نفس شكل أيقونة الظهور.

- الأزرق القاتم: رمز للسر الذي لا يدنى منه ولا يعرف بالعقل .

- الصخور والجبال رمز الكون.



أيقونة العشاء السرّي

- شكل مستدير للطاولة : وحدة العمل الفدائي، وفعل الفداء والتجسد.

- التضاد بين يوحنا المتكئ على صدر المسيح ويهوذا. فالقلب عند الآباء مصدر  المعرفة. يتكئ على صدره لأنه فهم ماذا يجري، بينما يهوذا لم يفهم، حسب  النصوص الليتورجية، بل كان همّه أن يأخذ.



أيقونة الصليب

- السلم الإلهية التي بها نرتقي إلى السماء، جذوره في قعر الجحيم ويوصل إلى السماء.

- العذراء: تلبس أحمر قاتم، نفس لون أيقونة الميلاد، ملتحفة بالإنسانية المعتوقة بمحبة الرب.

- يوحنا الحبيب : يلبس أحمر إشارة لمحبته للمسيح.

- الطول : رمز للنفس العذرية، لأنه إنسان في المجد وليس طبيعياً.

- الجحيم : يمثَل بالجمجمة.



أيقونة القيامة

- يجب أن لا يرسم لابساً ثيابا بيضاء كما في التجّلي، بل يجب أن يُرسم  لابساً ثياباً باللون البنّي لأنها تدّل على أن المسيح يسوع هو الذي مات  على الصليب.

- المسيح ملتحف بالنور (التجلّي)، يُمسك آدم (أو الترابي) وينتشله من الجحيم. تظهر مفاتيح وأقفال الجحيم المفكّكة وكذلك الأبواب.

- حواء: الإنسانية المتبتلة لربها.

- الشيطان: كائن داكن اللون مكبّل بالسلاسل ومهزوم.



أيقونة الصعود

- حسب التقليد، العذراء موجودة تمثّل الإنسانية المصّلية.

- الملائكة يتكلمون مع التلاميذ.

- مجد المسيح في الغمام حيث الحضور الإلهي.



أيقونة العنصرة

- التلاميذ نصف دائرة (عمل الفداء مستمر فيهم: يمثلون العالم).

- الروح بشكل السنة النار (تطهر).

- الشيخ في المغارة إشارة إلى الكون، والكهف مظلم مدعو لأن يتقبّل معمودية النار.

- في المنديل بشائر الرسل الإثني عشر (رؤ20).



أيقونة البشارة

- العذراء تمثّل الكنيسة المصّلية التي تحبل بالكلمة المتجسد، وتتقبل تدبير الرب ببساطة قلب.

- الملاك الخفر يتقدم بحركة رشيقة واحترام.



أيقونة الميلاد

- تجلس العذراء بدون ألم أو انفعال دلالة على الولادة العجيبة، ملتحفة بالأحمر القاتم ( التبتل).

- يوسف يبدو حائراً والشيطان يقلقه بالأفكار.

- أقمطة المسيح كالأكفان والمغارة مثل القبر وكذلك المذود اللحد.

- يمثل الحمار والبقرة بهيمية الأمم التي جاء المسيح ليخلصنا منها.

- الرعاة يتعجبون. الملائكة يسبّحون، النجم يشير إلى موضع السيد.

- المجوس يمثلون ثلاثة مراحل عمر الإنسان : الحداثة، الشباب والشيخوخة.



أيقونة رقاد السيدة

- المسيح يحمل نفس العذراء في المجد بشكل طفلة مقمّطة دلالة براءتها.

- الرسل حول العذراء يقدمون الإكرام اللائق بأم الله التي فاقت جميع البشر. وهي منذ اللحظة تتمتع في المجد الإلهي مع ابنها.

- بعد القرن الحادي عشر أضيف رجل يحاول أن يوقعها فقطع ملاك يده بسيف ناري.







لماذا صلاة القنديل؟





صلاة القنديل – أصلاً وقبل كل شئ – صلاة من أجل المرضى ودهنهم بالزيت ولكن لها فوائد كثيرة أخرى: 

1- هى اجتماع للصلاة فى البيت ، ومباركة للبيت بالصلاة ورفع البخور فيه،  وزيارة من الأب الكاهن للبيت، مع قراءته للتحليل وصلاة البركة لكل من  بالبيت. وكل هذه فوائد بغض النظر عن نوع الصلاة وهدفها.

2- صلاة القنديل تشمل صلوات أخرى كثيرة: منها الصلاة الربية، وصلاة الشكر،  والثلاث تقديسات، وكيرياليصون،وصلوات أخرى عديدة جداً لطلب مراحمالله. وكل  هذه لها فائدتها.

3- تشمل صلاة القنديل جميع الأواشى الكبيرة التى تقدم لله مع رفع البخور:  ففيها صلوات من أجل المرضى، ومن أجل الكنيسة والاجتماعات ومقدمى القرابين  ورئيس الدولة .. إلخ ولهذا كل من يحضرها ، لابد أن يجد له فيها نصيباً.

4- تشمل صلاة القنديل طلبات كثيرة جداً من أجل التوبة بالذات، وطلب مراحم  الله الذى قبل المرأة الخاطئة، وزكا العشار، وغفر لصاحب الدين … وأى إنسان  مهما كان سليم الصحة، لابد أن يستفيد من هذه الصلوات الخاشعة المنسحقة،  ولابد أن تقوده للتوبة، إن تابعها بقلب مفتوح.

5- صلاة القنديل تشمل على الأقل سبعة فصول من الانجيل، منتقاه بحكمة خاصة،  ومجرد الاستماع الى الانجيل المقدس يتلى فى الببيت عدة مرات، هو أمر له  فائدته.

6- ولاننسى ما فى هذه الصلوات من طقوس مقدسة، كالبخور والشموع، والزيت  والألحان، كل ذلك له فائدته حتى بالنسبة الى الأطفال، ويشعر الكل أن البيت  صار قطعة من الكنيسة.

7- لهذا كله نرى استبقاءها، وبخاصةأن هناك أمراضاً خفية ربما لانعرفها، وهناك أمراض أخرى خاصة بالنفس والروح. 


*  * 




لماذا نقبل يد أبونا؟





لكرامة الكهنوت المضاعفة 
 "اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة ولا سيما الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم" (1تي5:  17)






ماهى الاثباتات العلمية و التاريخية على معجزة نقل جبل المقطم؟





معجزة نقل جبل المقطم (سنة 979 م تقريبا) من المعجزات القوية التى تثبت صدق  الايمان المسيحى مثلها مثل معجزات قوية كثيرة لايمكن ان ينساها التاريخ.  فهى لاتقل مثلا عن اهمية ظهورات السيدة العذراء بالزيتون  فى 24 برمهات  1684 ش الموافق 2 ابريل 1968م

توجد براهين قوية للمؤمنين و غير المؤمنين وهذه بعضها:

1- ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار ) للمؤرخين :  أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ،  أبو العباس - الجزء الأول - الفصل 26 من 167 بالتحديد تحت عنوان ذكر  الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق  الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب "
وهذه المعالم الجغرافية غير موجودة الآن.

2- الرحالة الايطالى مارك بولو المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة.

3- ذكرت هذه المعجزة فى كتاب  "تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية"  للمؤرخة البريطاني مدام بوتشر.

4- كان صوم الميلاد 40 يوم ، أضيف له الثلاثة أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم ، و لذلك فإن صيام الميلاد الآن 43 يوم.

5- عيد القديس سمعان الخراز ونقل جبل المقطم 27 نوفمبر من كل عام وتقام الصلوات من 25 – 27 نوفمبر.

6- تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر  القديمة ، أيقونة يرجع تاريخ رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى ( أى بعد  خمسة قرون من المعجزة ، ولابد أنها مأخوذة من صورة أخرى غير موجودة الآن )  ، وتمثل صورة الأنبا ابرآم ، والقديس سمعان الخراز ، وتظهر معهما فى  الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء.

7- من نتائج المعجزة وقتها:

اولا سلام عاشت فيه الكنيسة بعد حالة من التعصب ضد الاقباط نتيجة مؤامرات  الوزير "يعقوب بن كلس" اليهودى الذى اعلن اسلامه لنوال منصب الوزارة.

ثانيا تجديد الكنائس وترميمها بموافقة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى:
-اعادة بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين ، ببابيلون ( مصر القديمة )   إذ قد هدمها بعض السوقة ، والرعاع ، وأستعملوا ما بقى منها كمخزن للقصب.
-ترميم جدران كنيسة المعلقة حيث أصابها بعض التصدع.

8- اكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز عند ترميم كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم  الأثرية ببابليون الدرج بمصر القديمة فى يوم الأحد المبارك الموافق 4 اغسطس  عام 1991 م حيث شعر رأسه بقى كما هو سليم لم يتحلل بالرغم من الرطوبة  العالية الموجودة بالمكان.
وتم اعتماد انه جسد القديس سمعان الخراز من قبل قداسة البابا شنودة يوم الثلاثاء المبارك الموافق 7 يوليو عام 1992 م.


* ​


----------

